# Dog obsessed with Floor Vents A/C Heating



## dsflowers (Mar 24, 2008)

We recently moved, 6 months ago into a home with floor vents. Heat and A/C. My 9 year old Yorkie is fixated day and night with the vents. He goes from one room to the other, vent to vent and back again. He is obsessed with them and sits and stares for hours. He tilts his head sideways and acts like he does not know what they are. There are no sounds coming from them, no pests or critters in there. Please, any advice?


----------



## the mama (Dec 28, 2007)

Ghosts? Borrowers? Something died in there a long time ago, that you can't smell, but he can?

We had a house with vents when I was a little girl, and we used to talk back and forth thru them from different rooms.

Maybe he can't figure-out where the noises he hears are coming from, and keeps trying to find out.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

How sure are you that you don' have mice?


----------

